# Cork Building



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought this was interesting. HO or N Scale. Found at a thrift store. It appears to be made of cork.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Carved or pressed???

Creative handiwork. Could have been some student's history / research project ???

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think carved.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

maybe John Reed could use that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It reminds me of Balboa park in San Diego.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Very Interesting,
Expensive Material for Bulk purposes.
But the Cork has the Muddy Look or those Clay building areas.
Money and Time saved there in Painting etc.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some more pictures.


----------

